# Perfekt gelöst: xfce4: USB Geraete als user mounten

## Erdie

Ich habe mit eine Laptop mit xfce4 installiert. Was ich jetzt noch brauche, ist die Möglichkeit, USB Geräte ohne root Rechte zu mounten, wie es im KDE mit dem Device Manager der Fall ist. KDE bringt das ja alles von haus aus mit, xfce anscheinend nicht. Kernelseitig ist alles ok, es entsteht ein sd* device, welches ich als root auch mounten kann wenn es eingesteckt ist. Ich habe die kernelkonfiguration aus meinem KDE Laptop übernommen. 

Googeln bingt mich auf hal, dbus, policykit, udisk mit teilweise wiedersprüchlichen Aussagen. Ich blick da nicht nicht mehr durch, leider. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Was brauch ich denn nun?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## cryptosteve

Das Mountplugin hast Du aber installiert?

----------

## Erdie

Mointplugin? Nö, ich wußte nicht, dass es sowas gibt   :Embarassed:  Wie heißt denn das?

----------

## cryptosteve

Hmm,

da hättest Du jetzt aber auch alleine drauf kommen können:  :Smile: 

```
* xfce-extra/xfce4-mount-plugin

     Available versions:  0.5.5 {debug}

     Homepage:            http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-mount-plugin

     Description:         Mount plugin for the Xfce panel
```

Musst mal gucken, ob es dann schon out of the box geht. Ich nutze eigentlich KDE4 und habe xfce4 nur mal angetestet. Da ging es ab und an mal sofort und woanders musste man noch eine Schraube drehen ...

----------

## Erdie

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> Hmm,
> 
> da hättest Du jetzt aber auch alleine drauf kommen können: 
> 
> .

 

Du hast vergessen, dass ich schon Ü40 bin, da klappt das nicht mehr alles so wie es soll   :Laughing: 

Da mach ich mich asap ran, leider muß ich jetzt weg, melden  mich dann, danke  :Smile: 

-Erdie

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Du hast vergessen, dass ich schon Ü40 bin, da klappt das nicht mehr alles so wie es soll   

 

Huch? Ich bin 39½ und Du machst mir gerade ein bißchen Angst  :Smile: 

----------

## b3cks

Volume Manager installieren (thunar-volman) und aktivieren.

 :Arrow:  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Thunar#Thunar_Volume_Manager

----------

## Erdie

Funktioniert perfekt. In der Tat, da hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können (wenn ich 39,5 wäre)

Vielen Dank   :Very Happy: 

Grüße

Erdie

----------

